# Goose recipes wanted



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ok so im off to fantastic goose year. however i need a new recipe or two. please share your best!

thanks
Darin


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my best. It has no sauerkraut flavor, really. Sometimes we substitute the sauerkraut with crab apples!!

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=27706


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

First, you get a cedar plank.............


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> First, you get a cedar plank.............


yeah, yeah, a wet cedar plank and then.................

just kiddin'


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you're getting into the geese Darin. Ducks are slow here this year.

I like goose breasts sliced, seasoned, floured, and tenderized, then cooked like chicken-fried steak. Not bad served cold on a bun. Ate many of those sandwiches in the goose pits.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jerky!

Goose breast can rendered in to some pretty good jerky.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Gumbo from the legs and thighs.

I like Goob's two above ideas for the breasts.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Gumbo from the legs and thighs.
> 
> ..................................


You read my mind. :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Jerky is always good.

My absolute favorite, one my buddy brainstormed and came up with, is PASTRAMI!

Half a breast makes a perfect pastrami loaf for sandwiches or cheese/crackers.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I love to slow roast a goose, let it rest in the fridge overnight, and then make a sandwich the next day using sliced goose meat on sourdough bread, with swiss cheese, lettuce, spicy dijon, a little horseradish and red onion. I just made myself hungry thinking about it. I gotta figure out a way to get a crack at some geese this year.


----------



## NevadaFoodie (Oct 27, 2010)

I was reviewing some recipes and stumbled upon your forum... I have a few great goose and duck recipes if you are interested. Last year I made Canadian Goose Potstickers that were amazing and really easy to make. I also have a simple recipe for Goose-n-Bacon BBQ Skewers.

I have personal blog where I've been uploading recipes along with images of the outcome. Take a look if you are interested. http://NevadaFoodies.com








*Canadian goose potstickers*
INDGREDIENTS

* 2 Goose Breasts (marinate in Teriyaki for 2-3 days)
* 8oz can Water Chestnuts
* 8oz can Bamboo Shoots
* 4 green onions
* 1 large shallot
* 2-3 garlic cloves
* Grated ginger
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
* Salt and pepper

POSTICKER DIPPING SAUCE

* 1 cup soy sauce
* 1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
* 1 tablespoon sugar
* 1 teaspoon chili sauce
* 1 teaspoon ginger (fresh)
* 1 clove garlic (chopped)

DIRECTIONS

Add all ingredients above to food processor. Process until fine stuffing is formed.

TECHNIQUE

I admit that I use Alton Brown's "Perfect Potstickers" technique when making any potsticker. It does come down to the technique in cooking that makes these little dumplings so enjoyable.

1) To form the dumplings, remove 1 wonton wrapper from the package, covering the others with a damp cloth. Brush 2 of the edges of the wrapper lightly with water. Place 1/2 rounded teaspoon of the pork mixture in the center of the wrapper. Fold over, seal edges, and shape as desired. Set on a sheet pan and cover with a damp cloth. Repeat procedure until all of the filling is gone.

2) Heat a 12-inch sauté pan over medium heat. Brush with vegetable oil once hot. Add 8 to 10 potstickers at a time to the pan and cook for 2 minutes, without touching. Once the 2 minutes are up, gently add 1/3 cup chicken stock to the pan, turn the heat down to low, cover, and cook for another 2 minutes. Remove wontons to a heatproof platter and place in the warm oven. Clean the pan in between batches by pouring in water and allowing the pan to deglaze. Repeat until all the wontons are cooked.

3) Serve immediately.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks good. I make gyoza from ground pork, and my recipe is similar to yours. I'll have to try my recipe with goose some time.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

jerky or smoke the breasts


----------

